# Waffles anybody?



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

2 of 6 cars; the other 4 will be added in several days. 
All are Walthers Waffle-side boxcars.

The Maine Central pair; weathered to be 5-6 years old. I probably over did it.


























































































Stay tuned for the *rust buckets *this week.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m not keen on weathering yellow cars myself. The brightness of the color makes the rust really over pop in my attempts. Tough balance to find and fool the mind. 
Like effect you have here roof and door.The under door track rust to me seems a bit heavy but far better than I’ve ever done.Would be proud to pull these around the tracks.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

I think you did a GREAT job, yellow cars highlight the rust in real life. They look spot on to me! Very well done. The wheels turned out GREAT and I really like the door as well. It all works very well together! Did you use an air brush for this?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> I think you did a GREAT job, yellow cars highlight the rust in real life. They look spot on to me! Very well done. The wheels turned out GREAT and I really like the door as well. It all works very well together! Did you use an air brush for this?


All 6 cars were done entirely by hand.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Car #3; Chattahoochee Industrial. 
I didn’t see any build date on it, so had some fun.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Fabulous photo realistic effects. You have an artist's hand with a brush to be sure. How long and how many layers of paint per car on average?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Raege said:


> Fabulous photo realistic effects. You have an artist's hand with a brush to be sure. How long and how many layers of paint per car on average?


It’s rather difficult for me to answer that; partly because of how you define layers exactly. For example the sides of the CIRR have 4 or 5 layers of weathering. The ends only have 2, not counting the simulated wood tack boards, which have 2 or 3 but separate from the car end layers. The roof has 2 to 4 layers. The CIRR car I’d say took about 2.5 weeks to complete.

The MEC car sides/ends have fewer layers, but took longer to complete because of the techniques I used, and the doors have 5 layers. Those took about 3 weeks.

The CNW (yet to be shown clearly) is interesting in that, despite appearing to be only one year since built, has more layers of weathering than any other, around 7 or 8.

The AR pair (posting a few days from now) have around… well one has about 5 layers I think? I actually started that one years ago, and simply added to it to match it’s sibling. The sibling car has around 6 or 7 layers… I think. I don’t keep track of layer count. But Dullcote or other sealer is not counted as a layer of weathering.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks exactly what info I was curious about. The newer looking car with more layers makes sense as I would guess it's much lighter coats each pass taken? Or vice vs dark to light
Have you ever done done pictures after each application? Be interesting to see the metamorphosis like a time lapse.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Raege said:


> Thanks exactly what info I was curious about. The newer looking car with more layers makes sense as I would guess it's much lighter coats each pass taken? Or vice vs dark to light
> Have you ever done done pictures after each application? Be interesting to see the metamorphosis like a time lapse.


Precisely regarding the CNW. It was several layers of my homemade weathering powder, custom mixed each batch, to try and give just the very beginning of a fade on the lettering without fading the car whatsoever. And some road grime/dust along the sill.

The only one I recall doing a follow-along type sequence was my double crane tender in a thread “weathering gone sideways” or awry or something. It was more documenting the screw up & seeing if I could fix/save it. Lots of vids etc out there for people wanting to learn how-to. But I never seen a “screwed up & rescue” how-to.

And I should have noted previously that when I was saying they took 2 weeks or 3 weeks etc; that includes drying time between layers/colors… which can be anywhere from 1 to 4 days for things to cure depending. Ie Washes take 1 day. Streaks take about 4. Really 6, but I’m versed & careful.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I like what you did, looks fine to me. I love how you do rust...totally legit.
I was using chalks and washes and later found dollar store cosmetics works pretty good too!
Cover Girl powders and blushes, and eyeliner, oh my...the guys will never go for that. 
But if the wife or girlfriend is tossing their old makeup, you might want to put in in you paint drawer.








Using cheapo cosmetics for weathering could save you coin!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Cosmetics, great idea!!!…next time I’m in the dollar store, I’ll check that out…cheers☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> lots of vids etc out there for people wanting to learn how-to. But I never seen a “screwed up & rescue” how-to.


I could use more of those  I tend to strip it down start from scratch a lot.....
Your rust work is awesome hoping I learned a bit as I start weathering my Balao class sub don't want to screw it up.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’d only have the first, but not second clue on weathering naval vessels. I’m out of my element with those. Might be a pun there. There are aluminum parts, steel parts, probably other types of parts, and typically naval vessels have about 15 coats of gray paint everywhere. But the elements are different; constant salt water exposure which is horrific on any exposed steel. Lots of rain. But I don’t think (not that I’m an expert) they can sit for a month with snow atop them. I don’t see how they’d get grimy at all. Readiness is vitally important. So I’d be at a loss, other than checking first hand at a museum like Battleship Cove & getting reference photos.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I put a good deal of thought into what & where. For example the heavy streaking under the door rail. Those rails get a lot of wear, and a lot of water. Add a teaspoon of gravity and voila. 
Roof tops are similar, but many people do the “christmas tree” pattern with rust along the peak. While not wrong, it’s not as common. For rust to start there, a scratch, impurity or some type of imperfection needs to be present. It’s possible, but more the exception than the rule. Far more often rust starts at the lower edge of the roof due to gravity. Same thing on a vehicle like a pickup truck bed or a car roof, rust starts at the lowest point 98% of the time. So, more often I do a “reverse christmas tree” pattern as seen on the CIRR car, but that rust starts out in process looking more like what I did on the MEC cars.
Rust can start at either location, just more common along the bottom edges, location water pools, and locations of wear/penetration (eg ACI plaques riveted/tack welded on). Ladder rungs etc.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

CNW built 1977, weathered for 1978 service time frame.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The Aberdeen & Rockfish rust buckets. No build date on the car sides, and not specifically weathered for 1978 but rather 78-96 time frame generally. 
The car with the open door is the one I started weathering years ago & just added to. The car with incorrect door I bought pre-assembled from somewhere.

Photos with bright spotlight for clarity.




































No extra spotlight; normal layout operation appearance below.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

2nd AR car.
With spotlight.




































No extra spotlight; normal Seventies Salvation lighting.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Your rust is spot on…..cheers😈☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Like the light touch cnw and the lower effects on door and interior floor. Thanks for sharing your work. I enjoy zooming in looking for all the small touches that create the whole effect. Your attention to detail is next level


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks.
I wanted to do the CIRR with one door fully open and interior rails & racks but couldn’t find a suitable photo of what those look like inside a waffle.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> I like what you did, looks fine to me. I love how you do rust...totally legit.
> I was using chalks and washes and later found dollar store cosmetics works pretty good too!
> Cover Girl powders and blushes, and eyeliner, oh my...the guys will never go for that.
> But if the wife or girlfriend is tossing their old makeup, you might want to put in in you paint drawer.
> ...


YES!!! I "liberated" an old freebie from Clinique that my wife has had tucked away in a drawer for probably 10-15 years without ever being opened. Not sure what it's called, but it's a little plastic case about the size of a deck of cards with 4 powders and a little sponge-tipped brush inside: Brown, Bronze, a Blueish color, and a Reddish color. I used the brown and bronze to add grime, and the red/bronze for rust, with a little brown also.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

@OilValleyRy 

These cars have come out really great!!! I'm impressed!


----------

